# leopard cichlid?



## booba5 (May 3, 2008)

I just got this guy the other day, might be a father's day gift but i dunno, any idea what he is?


----------



## rsuarez1982 (Sep 2, 2006)

Nimbochromis Venustus.  Hope you have a tank large enough for it... :wink:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1160


----------



## DragonGT83 (Apr 3, 2005)

rsuarez1982 said:


> Nimbochromis Venustus.  Hope you have a tank large enough for it... :wink:
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1160


i agree, looks female too


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

DragonGT83 said:


> rsuarez1982 said:
> 
> 
> > Nimbochromis Venustus.  Hope you have a tank large enough for it... :wink:
> ...


In my opinion the fish is far too small to determine whether it is male or female yet. If it is female, it will stay looking like this, if male, it will begin to change around 3-6" depending on tankmates.


----------

